# mańka



## majlo

Gdyby powiedział, że apteka jest po/na tamtej mańce, to jak byście to zrozumieli?


----------



## Rusak963

Hehe, po/na tamtej stronie.  Może też oznaczać lewą rękę i chyba rękę samą w sobie też.


----------



## majlo

Może to od hiszpańskiego "mano"?


----------



## Rusak963

Hehe, raczej z włoskiego: http://www.etymologia.org/wiki/Słownik+etymologiczny/mańka.


----------



## ryba

majlo said:


> Gdybym powiedział, że apteka jest po/na tamtej mańce, to jak byście to zrozumieli?





Ja bym może zrozumiał, ale pewnie bym się wolał dopytać, co to jest ta mańka.


----------



## kknd

oczywiście „strona”, choć zastanawia mnie w tym kontekście „mańkut” odwołujący się do konkretnej z nich…


----------



## marco_2

*Mańka *to oryginalnie "lewa ręka" - stąd zwrot *zażyć kogoś z mańki*, czyli pierwotnie "uderzyć / zaatakować lewą ręką", ale zakres znaczeniowy tego określenia nieco się później rozszerzył.


----------



## Thomas1

W tym znaczeniu słowo 'mańka' jest mi znane (jako potoczne). Wyrażenia powyżej właśnie się nauczyłem, dzięki.


----------



## arturolczykowski

Ja bym nie zrozumial.....


----------



## kknd

marco_2 said:


> *Mańka *to oryginalnie "lewa ręka" - stąd zwrot *zażyć kogoś z mańki*, czyli pierwotnie "uderzyć / zaatakować lewą ręką", ale zakres znaczeniowy tego określenia nieco się później rozszerzył.



sam słyszałem właściwie tylko „zażyć kogoś z lewej mańki”, nie mniej zrozumiałbym wyrażenie…


----------



## JakubikF

Domyśliłbym się tylko i wyłącznie z kontekstu. Pierwszy raz spotykam się z tym słowem. Czy to jest jakiś regionalizm? Pochodzę z zachodniopomorskiego - u nas rodzimych regionalizmów nie ma.


----------



## eleannor

czasem używam "nie w tę mańkę", jako "nie o to chodzi", choć tak właściwie nigdy nie zastanawiałam się, dlaczego tak się mówi ani skąd to wyrażenie pochodzi. Czy to też może mieć coś wspólnego z lewą ręką?


----------



## kknd

sądzę, że teraz łatwo odgadłabyś znaczenie: „nie w tę mańkę”, tzn. „nie w tę stronę” − chodzi tutaj oczywiście o kierunek rozumowania.


----------



## linguos

Jak dotąd jeszcze się z „nie w tę mańkę” nie spotkałem, aczkolwiek gdyby ktoś tego przy mnie użył w odpowiednim kontekście, to pewnie odczytałbym to jako próbę wskazania, iż mój dotychczasowy tok myślenia jest błędny (czyli dokładnie tak samo jak sugerują eleannor i kknd )

Gdyby jednak ktoś się tak do mnie odezwał na ulicy, w sensie, że wybrałem zły kierunek, to by mnie to raczej zdziwiło.

Odnośnie sugestii Jakubika, pochodzę z kujawsko-pomorskiego i większość regionalizmów jest mi zupełnie obca.


----------



## grzejnix

u nas w Kielcach sie tego uzywa, np. tak： prawa mańka, lewa mańka, nie z tej mańki, z tamtej mańki,


----------

